# 14 Cruze Diesel Delete



## FFEMTJWoods (May 13, 2020)

Hey guys has anyone deleted their Cruze? If so what parts & tunes did you use? If you have These parts or knows someone who has the measurements can you email me them?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FFEMTJWoods said:


> Hey guys has anyone deleted their Cruze? If so what parts & tunes did you use? If you have These parts or knows someone who has the measurements can you email me them?


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

You are currently out of luck for tune services.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## NelsonR (May 25, 2020)

Just did mine


----------



## Ricktamu (Nov 21, 2020)

Where did you get the tune kit or did you find someone to do it for you? My 2014 Cruze Diesel has been in the shop for 9 months waiting on a Catalytic converter (I'm aware diesels don't have a catalytic converter but that's what GM calls the Diesel Particulate Filter on the 1st Gen Cruze). Apparently, they don't make the part any longer and now the EPA has cracked down on tune kits. Does anyone know were I can get a Catalytic Converter or a tune kit? The car is in great shape otherwise, it's a shame to let the vehicle go to waste. The sad part is I can't even get a trade in offer.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Ricktamu said:


> Where did you get the tune kit or did you find someone to do it for you? My 2014 Cruze Diesel has been in the shop for 9 months waiting on a Catalytic converter (I'm aware diesels don't have a catalytic converter but that's what GM calls the Diesel Particulate Filter on the 1st Gen Cruze). Apparently, they don't make the part any longer and now the EPA has cracked down on tune kits. Does anyone know were I can get a Catalytic Converter or a tune kit? The car is in great shape otherwise, it's a shame to let the vehicle go to waste. The sad part is I can't even get a trade in offer.


I'll trade you my 14 cruze gasser for your 14 cruze diesel 🤔


----------



## NelsonR (May 25, 2020)

Y


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

NelsonR said:


> Email [email protected] can do the tuning


USA based and how much? Do they fix the bad throttle response made my GM programming?


----------



## NelsonR (May 25, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> USA based and how much? Do they fix the bad throttle response made my GM programming?


Canada


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

NelsonR said:


> Canada


That’s unfortunate


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

NelsonR said:


> Canada


Canada is big buddy, I'm in Toronto, where about you?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Gen1 DPFs are no longer available?
If so that's pretty interesting. Some late sales 2015s might just be getting out of warranty.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They legally have to be supplied for at least seven years _after_ production has ended - but that doesn't mean that they make a lot.


----------

